
Is the cold fusion egg about to hatch? - jseliger
https://aeon.co/opinions/is-the-cold-fusion-egg-about-to-hatch?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AeonMagazineEssays+%28Aeon+Magazine+Essays%29
======
Piskvorrr
And flying cars?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

